
Motivation inside your company - creating the right environment for a productivity boost - sergiutruta
http://www.sergiutruta.com/2007/04/01/motivation-inside-your-company-creating-the-right-environment-for-a-productivity-boost/
======
sergiutruta
hi guys, please let me know your thoughts on this article I've written. It's
my first post here in ycombinator, though I'm reading the news here for 2 or 3
months now. great community!

